# Maya Massage - Free talk Wed 5 June - Book now!!



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

The next Craigavon meeting is on Wednesday 5 June at 7.30pm (Tutorial Room 2, Medical Education Centre, Craigavon Area Hospital) - Maria Rafferty is coming along to talk about *Maya Massage and Acupuncture. *This is a very informative session and Maria has introduced a new element - a Uterus costume!! 
This is the first of the 'Think Positive' series of talks, other talks later in the year will include Nutrition, Maternity Yoga, The 2 Week Wait, and Stress, I shall keep you updated. 
In the meantime if you can let me know if you are coming on Wednesday that would be great
Many thanks
Fiona
Text 07976503428 or E:[email protected]


----------

